# Need advice, questions that are opinion answers



## MaddEnemy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey people,

New here... of course but I will try not to ask questions I can find out for myself. Thanks for anyones help, peace.

For a 5.5 X 5.5 area with 1000W Horti what would be the better choice? I will be using Mylar on all sides.

VERTICAL REFLECTORS "Vertizontal"
http://www.hydroponics.net/c/190
Or 
HORIZONTAL REFLECTORS 
http://www.hydroponics.net/i/389600

I also keep hearing about Miracle-gro Patio but can never find it, I went to Ace Hardware and they lady had not heard of it, she was knowledgeable about the rest of my questions. Right now I have MG Tomato Plant Food, but this Patio food has been discussed several times on different sites also Rapid grow. 

I never have used or seen Mylar, I ordered it today but is this stuff usually hung alone or does it need to be pined/taped to something?

Just by going from what I read a 600W Horti should handle a space of 3.5X3.5, so if I figured this up correctly I should be able to grow 9 plants in 5gal paint buckets at a height of 5 feet. Does this sound about right? How many plants can a 1000W Horti handle under the same situation but in a grow space of 6X6?

Last thing, security.




I am getting a timer put on my water heater and have changed out the lights around the house to 25W along with a few other electricity saving ideas. I looked at my bill and it jumps from 1400K to 2100 at times. I have a pretty big house with lots of Electric eating machines, if I add 1000W I could spike it up to 3000K some months. Should I stick with a 600 along with saving electric some how or is it safe to use a 1000W? I heard people get caught that have bills around $600.00 up and I will probably hit $240. to $260.00 with a 1000W. I just wonder about the sudden jump from last year.

Thanks,

ME


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, Madd - I will wait & let the big boys answer this for you. Just hold on...


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

umm the patio shit is also called all purpose plant food 20-20-20 its at home depot or lowes i just had to get some more last night


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

its 4 dollers thats all


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

hang your light horiz. and get the 1000 watter or better yet 2 400 watters  the 600 watters have low lamp life if space is the issue get the 1000 watter plants love as much light as you can give them you can never give them to much just make sure its vented well heat may be an issue nothing a few fans cant fix IF I were you I would get the 2 400 watters 1 hps and 1 MH that way you got the full spectrum of light use the MH for vegg and the hps for flower better yet use both
 hope I helped
     CINCY


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

MaddEnemy said:
			
		

> Hey people,
> 
> New here... of course but I will try not to ask questions I can find out for myself. Thanks for anyones help, peace.


WELCOME !!!!


> For a 5.5 X 5.5 area with 1000W Horti what would be the better choice? I will be using Mylar on all sides.
> 
> VERTICAL REFLECTORS "Vertizontal"
> http://www.hydroponics.net/c/190
> ...


Go with the vertical, but if you ask my personal opinion, I wouldn't use any at all, but that's just me!! lol


> I also keep hearing about Miracle-gro Patio but can never find it, I went to Ace Hardware and they lady had not heard of it, she was knowledgeable about the rest of my questions. Right now I have MG Tomato Plant Food, but this Patio food has been discussed several times on different sites also Rapid grow.


Miracle grow is basic plant food. If you're in Canada or the US, PM me, and I can get you some good, cheap food. You want something more meant for MJ, not a basic plant food.



> I never have used or seen Mylar, I ordered it today but is this stuff usually hung alone or does it need to be pined/taped to something?


You should have went with 'black and white Poly', it's easier to work with, cheaper, and easier to clean. But you'll need to either tack up or tape mylar.



> Just by going from what I read a 600W Horti should handle a space of 3.5X3.5, so if I figured this up correctly I should be able to grow 9 plants in 5gal paint buckets at a height of 5 feet. Does this sound about right? How many plants can a 1000W Horti handle under the same situation but in a grow space of 6X6?


One 1000W will be good for veg, but you'll need more for a good bloom cycle, in a room that size. I would suggest getting at least another 400W, or maybe another 1000W.



> Last thing, security.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you should do, is get those energy saving CFL lights. They'll cut down on hydro big time. Don't worry too much about the increase in your bill. A hydro company doesn't care, as long as they get paid ON TIME. I've had 12-1000w lights going in one house before. Just don't steal it, and pay for it. Also, before you start blaring those lights, bring your hydro bill up by leaving all your lights on, and consuming as much as possible before the 'big jump'.

Also, keep your light on at night, that way when they come to read the meter, it's not spinning like mad.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Mar 29, 2005)

yes, thank you. 

I am sure I just need to look around more but if you or anyone knows of quality lights "1 hps and 1 MH" as you mentioned, I would like to know the site. 

Thanks

ME

EDITED: Reading yours now Nott


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

def. goto www.e-conolight.com real real cheap awsome deals free shipping with perchases over a 100 awsome awsome site hit it up


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

my bad def. get the vertical one covers more space


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

the highist econolight has is 400 watters but there cheap ballest comes instaled already and replacement bulbs are only 5 6 dollers


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

This place is good too, and it's in the US.
http://www.discount-hydro.com/


----------



## MaddEnemy (Mar 30, 2005)

I am in a dilemma here, 

I will be using 2 walls "corner" in my room; they will have Mylar on them. My problem is the open space where I need to find a way to box in the plants so the Mylar will be all around them. 

I have thought of using some sort of temp wall from Office depot, "to much money" and even just plywood, big and a pain to move when I need to water. I have even thought of using a shower curtain and close pin the Mylar to it or even bed sheets with the Mylar used the same way.

I could really use some advice; I'm probably over looking something that would be perfect.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

I have read all your posts - are you growing in a corner of your own bedroom? Do you live with your parents? How much floor space do you have?


----------



## MaddEnemy (Mar 30, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> I have read all your posts - are you growing in a corner of your own bedroom? Do you live with your parents? How much floor space do you have?




Hey Goldie,

Question 2: I am grown, 32    
Question 1 & 3: I have a 4 Bdrm house, 1 bdrm was a guest room but after a year I only had family stay once during the Hurricanes of last year. That guest room is now my grow room so I actually have as much space as I want but only what a 1000W Horti can handle. I am trying to avoid hammers and nails into the walls as much as possible but honestly nail holes can always be patched and painted I guess.

Thanks

ME


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

Do you have an extra bathroom? Or a walk-in closet? And how big is your guest room? I am thinking - I have read it - that your light system can support a small room. Thanks.


----------



## automatic (Mar 30, 2005)

1000 watt lights have a 10x10 foot print... What is more important is that you want ATLEAST 50 watts per square foot in your area. Now, you can fit a lot more than that, but remember the more you fit into any area the hotter it will become.


----------



## joe blow (Mar 30, 2005)

Instead of a shower curtain, go to Walmart in the camping section and get an emergency reflective blanket for a couple of bucks. You'll have to pin it up somehow.(maybe an old dresser of something you got laying around will do.)
Lighting- You should try and have 2500 lumens per plant.
Security- Like mentioned earlier, as long as the utility co. gets their bread they don't care.  I like the idea of running the lights at night so not to be noticed by the meter reader.  Also, it will help keep them warm at night and not to get too hot ever.  You should have a fan blow on them too, to give them strength.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Mar 30, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> Do you have an extra bathroom? Or a walk-in closet? And how big is your guest room? I am thinking - I have read it - that your light system can support a small room. Thanks.



I do have a closet in the spare room; my room is 14X10X8 with AC/Heat and exhaust already in the ceiling. I know I can grow a jungle in there if I wanted but all I want is something small. I am growing for me and not to sell, well I might sell some of the first crop to pay for materials, electric and maybe to get a few more things for the next grow. Once I made back what I put into my hobby the weed is mine. I do not want trouble with the law and I am not in it to make money, to me it is an exciting hobby. 10 plants is fine with me and I say 10 because I know some will be males and thrown out.


Auto wrote,

"1000 watt lights have a 10x10 foot print... What is more important is that you want ATLEAST 50 watts per square foot in your area. Now, you can fit a lot more than that, but remember the more you fit into any area the hotter it will become."


Maybe I am over doing it with 1000W, I still have not ordered yet.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, how many square feet is the closet? You might want to use that - they are self-contained - close the door & no one will ever know anything.If you only wanted one or two, I`d tell you to go buy a big cheap secondhand wardrobe - they are perfect for stealth grows. And you could start a small veg room in just about anything - a nighttable, for example...

But if you want several, I would go with the room. You will need to plant extra, and cull the males - it takes a bit of room to grow any amount.


----------



## automatic (Mar 30, 2005)

I guess I'd judge by how much final product I wanted.... for example I plant carefully groomed and harvested under a 70 watt light supplied me and the misses for about 7 months but we dont smoke a whole lot maybe a joint every other day.... I never weighed it so I dunno how much it was but.... you get the picture. NTC is a good person to talk to on this subject... I'm sure he could offer a lot of help...
peas,
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, jeez, auto, thanks for that vote of confidence! 

NTC is great for commercial growing - I am the ghetto queen here - I guess that puts you in between us, right in the middle!


----------



## automatic (Mar 30, 2005)

LOL! I'm sorry Goldie....you are absolutely right... I just wanted to get NTC's thoughts as a cross reference. You are absolutely the ghetto queen!!! Not for long though...you're about to pass my ass up! hahaha

so I guess kinda like a fruit salad........ now which one is the nut,the whipcream, and fruit? LOL!!!!

peas,
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

NTC, me, & you - in that order - lol. Gawd, I gotta get busy...watch the threads - for once in my life I am going to do some serious writing here...aaahhh....


----------



## MaddEnemy (Mar 30, 2005)

NTC

Reminds me of when I was in the Army, National Training Center in California. 

I am sure it means something else.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 30, 2005)

Go get three sheets of plywood Screws, calking, mylar, 2 bathroom fans and some dryer hose. Cut the plywood in half, into 6 4x4 pieces. Times the thickness of the wood by 2 and trim that much off 1 end of each board. Screw them together into a cube, cut two 3" holes and a door. Put your light inside, Line it with mylar. Mount everything on the back. Stack boxes on it to make it look like a stack of boxes in the guest room.

I say 4x4 would be best for a 1000w light. Because I'm running a 400 in a 4x4 and I could realy use twice the light, at least. They are stretching a bit. But it's what I had to work with at the time till I can get a bigger one. I will be going 1000w MH and HPS asap.

I'm doing 16 plants next grow. So I might do 2 600's if I can aford it.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks, it does look like I will have to build something, thanks for the instructions


http://www.insidesun.com/index.php?action=item&id=75&prevaction=category&previd=2&prevstart=0

This is a good price but I am not sure on the reflector, I guess you get what you pay for but what do you all think of it?


----------



## automatic (Mar 31, 2005)

NTC = Notthecops....

I've checked out insidesun before and they do have some reasonable prices....a few people mentioned they were good and a few mentioned they were bad...it's all opinions.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah, I am curious on that Bat Wing style light. The price is good but would that style be waisting more light then if I used HORIZONTAL


----------



## MaddEnemy (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a retarded plant, no big deal but thought it was funny.... sort of.

I got a bag of weed from a guy a few weeks ago, well that got me wanting to grow. So I end up with around 20 seeds, only 1 sprouts so I plant it and it takes off. First thing I noticed was one of the leaves was bent, "deformed" but figured it would straighten out, it never did. Now the second leaves are coming in, 1 is fine but the other is so small you would have to look close to see it. 

Something is wrong with this plant!


----------



## MaddEnemy (Apr 1, 2005)

Miracle Gro
5 Lb. 15-30-15 All Purpose Plant Food "patio"
MG Patio <----click


 "A solution of 20-20-20 with trace minerals is used for both hydroponic and soil gardening when growing continuously under lights. Miracle Grow Patio or RapidGrow plant food is good for this"

I can not find MG in 20-20-20

Tomato MG has 18-18-21


----------



## automatic (Apr 1, 2005)

eh don't worry too much yet.. Wait till it gets a couple true sets of leaves...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 1, 2005)

MaddEnemy said:
			
		

> yeah, I am curious on that Bat Wing style light. The price is good but would that style be waisting more light then if I used HORIZONTAL



Sup man. Your throwin me for a loop on this question here. Cause Bat wing style reflectors are horizontal lights.

As for the light in the link. I think you could find better for cheeper on E-bay.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Apr 1, 2005)

ok, I see your point but here is what I mean.

Would this light be more effective than the bat style light?

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/389601


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 1, 2005)

I would think so. Batwing style doesnt have turn downs on each end, so I'd figure you would get more light to the plants with that one.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks DS,

just trying to find the right light for my situation.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Apr 1, 2005)

This is what I just got

600w H.P.S. Complete Super Sun Reflector with Horti







What is the diffrence and do I need it?

SSX Ballast
BGH Ballast


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

Back to that orginal question of how to block in that extra wall, that's why you should have gone with the poly, instead of mylar.  I have a 10X10 room, and the wall that closes the room in is a sheet of poly stappled to the roof, and taped to the floor.  I cut all the holes for the ducting, and a hole for the door, with a zipper on it to keep it closed.
Anything else left unaswered here? lmao, sorry, I've been away for awhile, and got some catching up to do.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking of the poly today... a little to late.  

oh well

There is always Ebay


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

A 100 foot roll should cost you no more than $99. If you can't find one cheaper, let me know. I usually pay $89 for mine. One roll would be good for you. You could do the walls, ceiling, and floor. No need for paint or anything!!! Also, check into getting a zipper for the door on the poly. Those things are awsome. I can get those for like $30 for a large one (square door)

I don't like mylar, it can conduct electricity, and leaves alot of fingerprints on it.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Apr 2, 2005)

NTC,

You know where I can get some Poly cheap before I open this Mylar?

Thanks man

ME


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

Here you go:
http://discount-hydro.com/mylar.asp


----------



## key2life (May 9, 2019)

This is a FOURTEEN YEAR OLD thread, spammer.  Pretty random way to try and sell something.


----------



## Supernuggs (May 10, 2019)

key2life said:


> This is a FOURTEEN YEAR OLD thread, spammer.  Pretty random way to try and sell something.


Well his post is also 14 years old too LOL


----------



## key2life (May 10, 2019)

The Mods deleted his post...


----------



## Supernuggs (May 10, 2019)

key2life said:


> The Mods deleted his post...


Lol oh ok


----------



## Devile (Jun 5, 2019)

notthecops said:


> This place is good too, and it's in the US.
> http://www.discount-hydro.com/


It is a distributor website, if I can not buy products from official website, I will prefer to buy from the third party or go to hydrpponic physical stores


----------



## R1ch (Jun 19, 2019)

I recommend using the TS1000 because it is very similar to the SP250 I am using, and I think the SP250 has performed very well so far.


----------

